# Topics > Projects >  ECHORD++ (The European Coordination Hub for Open Robotics Development), Europe

## Airicist

Website - echord.eu

youtube.com/RoboticsEurope

twitter.com/echordplusplus

linkedin.com/groups/6528015

Projects:

MARS – Mobile Agricultural Robot Swarms

SIAR – Sewer Inspection Autonomous Robot

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of ECHORD++

Published on May 29, 2018




> Sebastian Weisenburger (Technical University of Munich) interviews Cecile Huet (European Commission) at #ERF2018 in Tampere, Finland.
> 
> The robotics research project ECHORD++ (The European Coordination Hub for Open Robotics Development) will promote the interaction between robot manufacturers, researchers and users. It is the follow-up project of ECHORD (European Clearing House for Open Robotics Development, 2009 – 2013), which was installed as an incubator to drive innovation by facilitating the cooperation between academia and industry.

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Weisenburger in Robots in Depth

Published on Jun 21, 2018




> Sebastian Weisenburger tells us all about the ECHORD++ project.
> 
> He describes how ECHORD++ works with application oriented research bringing together academia, industry and end users to bring robotics to market, under the banner "From lab to market"
> 
> We also hear about Public end-user Driven Technological Innovation (PDTI). Currently, two projects are run, one in healthcare and one in urban robotics.
> 
> Sebastian shares how he adapts the information that comes out of research in a way that makes it suitable for the general public.
> 
> We also get and in depth ( :-) ) look at the ECHORD++ project  with insight into many of the projects in it.

----------

